# Hold your breaths, Saturniid keepers!



## Zephyr (Aug 2, 2009)

I'm doing some experiments today with pre-made food using sweetgum leaves. If my recipes work, then others working with these pillars can raise them without having to run and get leaves for them! Wish me luck!


----------



## Zephyr (Aug 2, 2009)

By jove, I think I've got it!

An easy to make, non-messy, storeable, year-round sweetgum meal! Now to try it on a test group of 'pillars...


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 2, 2009)

Yum,

Is that frozen and chopped sweetgum?


----------



## Zephyr (Aug 2, 2009)

Chase said:


> Yum,Is that frozen and chopped sweetgum?


I thought about going that route. Seemed a little too easy.  

It's a combination of sweetgum, gelatin, and water.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 2, 2009)

That a real good idea let us know how it works. B)


----------



## Zephyr (Aug 2, 2009)

The only problem I can see is that the nymphs don't do well with the leaves. :/

I dehydrated them in the oven and then pulverized them and strained out the powder.

Right now the recipe looks like this:

1 tablespoon dehydrated sweetgum leaves

1 tablespoon gelatin mix (unflavored)

2 tablespoons water

So I guess as a general rule, it's a 1-1-2 ratio. Otherwise (I tried this) the particles of sweetgum sink or float and you get a layer of gelatin in between them.


----------



## Habibi18 (Aug 16, 2009)

One question though.

Are the leaves from young trees or fully grown? The reason why I'm asking is because earlier this year all around my neighborhood they've planted Sweetgums. But they're young and it's going to take a few years for them to get thick trunks.....damn.

I wonder if Luna moth caterpillars like or will take sweetgums.....What species are you feeding these too?


----------



## Peter Clausen (Aug 18, 2009)

This is so brilliant, Zephyr, that it must have been done before! Good luck and please don't give up on trials.

Yes, Habibia18, sweetgum is a primary foodplant for Actias luna and many other Saturniids.


----------



## Habibi18 (Aug 18, 2009)

YEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEES!

Thank you so so so much!

Now I don't have to worry about anything! *Does victory dance*


----------

